# pinchitas vet



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Pinchita and i went to the vet today just for a normal checkup.
but it was a new vet that just happens to be only 7 minutes away!!! i was so pleased that it was close!  so the total was$68.85 which i paid for myself and the vet was great except...

1.they told me that i should switch to hedgehog food (cuz it has some fruits and veggies) Instead of the high quality cat food. and they said even if i get the 1 for European hedgies that its atleast better than the cat food. (Which BTW i am sticking to cat food they obviously dont know what they r talkin 'bout)
2.The vets assistant was supposed to lift the hedgie so the vet could get a good look at Pinchitas eyes but Pinchita disagreed and was not happy about that so every time the assistant tried to lift Pinchita would jump and the assistant would be scared. So i just did it myself. 
3. They told me Pinchita needed sunlight so she could get her vitamin D , and i told them that its winter and she would get cold and her respond was "a little colds not gonna kill her". i got very mad at that.

The things they did was ...weigh her (350grams was pinchitas weight), they checked her heart beat and breathing( IT WAS GOOD) look at her skin(that was nice and moisterized), they looked at her eyes (good), and then i paid 20 extra dollars to check for intestinal parasites and she was healthy no intestinal parasites. BTW they needed poop for this but pinchita pooped and peed straight on my lap so that was good for the exam :lol: 

They said she was very healthy.
Does any1 know of anything they missed or if its a good price???Should i stay w/ this vet ? they are close by and they are an emergency vet so... also they have 1 other exotic pet vet who was on vacation and he might be more experienced so i think i'm gonna give them 1 more try...
Pinchita was very well behaved too she was very nice... to the vet


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

ILOVElily said:


> 1.they told me that i should switch to hedgehog food (cuz it has some fruits and veggies) Instead of the high quality cat food. and they said even if i get the 1 for European hedgies that its atleast better than the cat food. (Which BTW i am sticking to cat food they obviously dont know what they r talkin 'bout)


Some people disagree about what type of food to feed. I'm in agreement with cat food. That said, most vets also try to push the brands they carry for dogs/cats, which in reading the ingredients, seem to be full of fillers to me.



ILOVElily said:


> 2.The vets assistant was supposed to lift the hedgie so the vet could get a good look at Pinchitas eyes but Pinchita disagreed and was not happy about that so every time the assistant tried to lift Pinchita would jump and the assistant would be scared. So i just did it myself.


Was the vet comfortable touching/picking up your hedgie? That's the important question. And good call on lifting her/him youself. Sometimes hedgies just feel better with those who are familiar.



ILOVElily said:


> 3. They told me Pinchita needed sunlight so she could get her vitamin D , and i told them that its winter and she would get cold and her respond was "a little colds not gonna kill her". i got very mad at that.


This would be a red flag for me. Seems that your vet doesn't fully understand the threat of hibernation. My large concern would be if there was an emergency & you needed to leave your hedgie at the vet over night, the vet does not understand the importance of the controlled temperature. That said, on the note of sunlight - are you keeping a light on in the room your hedgie is in?

While the location is good for an emergency, the vet's knowledge doesn't seem very strong. As for price - I can't comment on that


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hm. I felt like you were pointing out what they were doing wrong and then wanting to stay with them. Maybe have one visit with the Exotic vet but if he's not any more experienced then move on. Convenience isn't worth misinformation. Hopefully other people in your area aren't taking their hedgies out in the cold for their daily vitamin D.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, i am just gonna keep on searching for a better vet. I just dont like the way they handled my hedgie and she seemed like they have lack of experience, and knowledge.
I'm happy about the intestinal parasite exam though. I know that went well.
I did explain to them about the hibernation. I told her about this website. She explained to me that the other exotic pet vet had more experience w/ hedgies, and she was more experinced w/ exotic rodents like chinchillas.
but at least iknow her heart rate and weight etc.
thnx to u guys 4 replying fast


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

My vet tried pushing hedgie food or the zoo food for bug heaters. I ignored that. At the second visit he said that he was more concerned about the hedgie not getting too attached to one food in case the company changed the formula. Fortunately Ender and Calvin don't seem to be that picky.

He also pushed the bugs, which I gave in on  He remembered to ask about that, too.

I'd give the other guy a chance the next time you need an appointment and go from there. If you aren't comfortable with him, find another one.

Jodi


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A bit off topic, but I must say that I find your constant interest in and care of your hedgie baby admirable. You are often here asking appropriate questions concerning her health and well being. You are also trying to get her well check ups with competent vets.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh thanku  i just want the best for my little girl just like many others


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Kudos to you for looking for the best for your hedgie. I would definitely not stay with that vet, it looks like the things they get wrong will add up and become more serious with each visit. Just the temperature thing "a little cold's not going to kill her" (it most definitely can kill her) is a huge red flag as silvercat said. :shock:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

shetland said:


> A bit off topic, but I must say that I find your constant interest in and care of your hedgie baby admirable. You are often here asking appropriate questions concerning her health and well being. You are also trying to get her well check ups with competent vets.


thnx I'M really glad to hear that cuz most people dont take me seriously for my age... but i would do anything for Pinchita


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Kudos to you for looking for the best for your hedgie. I would definitely not stay with that vet, it looks like the things they get wrong will add up and become more serious with each visit. Just the temperature thing "a little cold's not going to kill her" (it most definitely can kill her) is a huge red flag as silvercat said. :shock:


 i agree


----------

